
Show HN: Cast.sh An adorable instance of your terminal in the browser - stenioaraujo
https://github.com/hericlesme/cast-sh
======
jonny383
Suggestion: Add an example video so we can see what this actually does.

~~~
spapas82
It is very simple: When you run it it will create a web server (listening on
port 5000) by default; when you visit that server with your browser you'll get
a terminal to your system (the same terminal / user that was used to
originally run the server).

~~~
Jaxan
Then what is adorable about it? I was imagining cute animals would appear in
the terminal. This is not the case?

------
thegabez
Come up with an interesting idea, spend n number of days working on idea, get
to the front page of hackernews, have thousands of eyeballs on your
thing...Spend 0 time on the readme and have everyone take a half second
glance, not know what the thing is or does and move their attention else
where. Let this be a lesson to everyone to spend some time on your
readme's...[https://github.com/matiassingers/awesome-
readme](https://github.com/matiassingers/awesome-readme)

~~~
masukomi
Humorous Readme Driven Development Lightning talk by Matt Parker. Well worth
the watch.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23xzRCoDZf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23xzRCoDZf4)

------
pensatoio
How is this on the front page with basically no README and no screenshots or
video?

~~~
klyrs
It says _adorable_ and doesn't show the goods. Nerdrage... rising!

------
mcphage
What do you mean by adorable?

~~~
tyingq
Calling it adorable without a front and center screenshot is an odd choice.

~~~
kaycebasques
I visited the README solely because “adorable” was a provocative word and I
wanted to see a screenshot of said adorableness. Give the people what they
want!

------
xyzal
I'm sure it is an interesting engineering exercise, but I struggle to think of
a situation where I would fire a browser to use the terminal instead of just
opening a terminal.

~~~
c22
The name might be a hint as to the utility. If you wanted to display your
terminal on your massive television using, say, Chromecast, you wouldn't have
the option, but you _can_ "cast" a browser window.

------
nirui
> <link rel="stylesheet"
> href="[https://unpkg.com/xterm@3.6.0/dist/xterm.css"](https://unpkg.com/xterm@3.6.0/dist/xterm.css")
> />

Just a heads up, xtermjs has now updated to version 4[1]. You might want to
consider for an upgrade.

1:
[https://github.com/xtermjs/xterm.js/releases](https://github.com/xtermjs/xterm.js/releases)

------
johnisgood
"Show HN" without a proper README or any screenshots of whatever that is
supposedly adorable.

